# Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn*



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

Had the chance to take some pics of my buddies A6. He just got 19" 3 piece OZ wheels put on, so we cruised down to the beach area and got some nice shots.


































More photos here


----------



## fyellowvr6 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005s4)*

nice pics


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

very nice A6.. what engine? 
love everything except the aftermarket steering wheel.. no airbag?


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

it's the 2.7TT engine with some mods


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (2005s4)*

what mods? other than exhaust obviously


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

exhaust, intake, chip, nitrous


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

nitros? wet or dry shot? what system?


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

that looks sweet... is it quick..lol


----------



## 2005A4 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005s4)*

What rim/tire set up is he running (sizes)?


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2005A4* »_What rim/tire set up is he running (sizes)? 

Yeah...please tell. GREAT LOOKING CAR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to know what size in 18" and/or 19" I could do without rubbing issues (2001 2.7T with the Sport Package Suspension).


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

hey, it was a wet, 75 shot


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005A4)*

245/35/19 in front
255/35/19 in back
oz racing 3 piece forged 19x8.5, different offset in the rear not sure of it


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005s4)*

Nice except for replacing standard steering wheel with aftermarket one.


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (A4Jetta)*

That rear spoiler is awesome do you know who makes it, and who cares if he changed the steering wheel and got rid of the airbag as cars are just as safe if not more dangerous in certain applications with them?
It's a sick looking car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_cars are just as safe if not more dangerous in certain applications with them?: 

ive had my life saved by an airbag.. i disagree


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (allroad_audisport)*

I don't want to battle over the issue, but there are many applications where airbags are extremely dangerous but I don't want to hijack his thread.
I think the car is beautiful the way it sits.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_I don't want to battle over the issue.

im just not feeling losing an airbag and steering wheel controls...
personal preference i supose


----------



## Swedishguy (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (allroad_audisport)*

Very nice indeed!
Anybody know the artnumber on those us-spec HIDs?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005s4)*

Junk hanging off the mirror how can you drive with crap hanging in your face? In this state, it is a ticketable offense, well anything is in this state. Most aftermarket crap is just that. Why take a nice clean, well designed car and do dumb aftermarket crap to it? The wheels don't fit the design of the car, too gaudy. They also appear to not fit well in the rear, if they are out beyond wheel wells, they are also ILLEGAL, and looks to be done by someone who is clueless. When ya hang aftermarket wheels on a car without doing it right, offsets etc, you are screwing up the engineering that went into it in the first place, and will probably cause damage to bearings etc. I like the color though, BLACK is the way to go. too bad people get these beautiful cars and make a mess of em, by changing out stuff for no good reason. Yeah, ya' need nitrious oxide in the fuel system. What a tard.

_Modified by CE at 7:25 AM 3-20-2005_

_Modified by CE at 7:26 AM 3-20-2005_

_Modified by CE at 7:30 AM 3-20-2005_









_Modified by CE at 7:33 AM 3-20-2005_










_Modified by CE at 7:33 AM 3-20-2005_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (CE)*


----------



## 2005s4 (Feb 5, 2005)

the stuff hanging from the rear view mirror is religious... nitrous is only used on the track... the wheels fit perfect as he is friends with the president of OZ racing... and all the work was done correctly as he owns 2 shops in south florida.. thanks


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (2005s4)*

Religious!!! All the more reason to get a ticket!!! It is considered an obstruction of vison, I bet even in fla..look into it...Just liek many places give you a tag to hang on your mirror as a parking permit, it's illegal to hang it, until parked, some schools in Va. wised up, they now even print it on the tag, hang on mirror after stopped, many states do not allow stuff hanging from the mirror, it is also just another excuse to be pulled over, it's your decesion, less hassles, less crap. There are so many RULES, that go enenforced, until it's used as an excuse, to protect and serve....Ver' are yur' PAPERS!!!!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (2005s4)*

Wheels out beyond wheel wells are also a VIOLATION, look at Porsche, when it gets the super wide rear tires, they have an extended rear wheel cavity, just like pickups with 4 rear wheels....It still curbside engineering, on a perfectly fine car to start with. another excuse to get pulled over, for your benefit and protection. The rear tire looks in the photo to be outside the rear wheel well, unless it is just the angle of the picture.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (CE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CE* »_ The rear tire looks in the photo to be outside the rear wheel well 

get a grip dude.. the wheels are fine


----------



## ngng (Mar 24, 2005)

nice car, the radar detector won't be as effective behind the wiper blades


----------



## schuss (Apr 17, 2005)

that's a very sexy car. the rims looks great, i think they fill the fenders just right.
my big reason for considering an aftermarket wheel (and losing the airbag, etc) is security - installing a quick-release steering wheel hub and a locking hub cover, so the wheel could be detached and carried away (or even just hidden in the car) and the hub locked to prevent use of another wheel, as a more agressive theft prevention/deterrent method.


----------



## THAT DAMN GOOD! (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (CE)*

CE - I don't know your intent, but everything you have said (other than the black cars are sexy... cause they are) seems nit picky and just to stir up trouble. There are plenty of cars in the MK3/MK4 Forums that deserve criticism over this car. The only thing that I find wrong with it is that it is a tip and has "S6" on the back. And if this dude wants to make his car seem better than it is that is his prerogative. 
I totally dig the car and give the owner props for me. Black Audi A6 2.7T.... mmmm. Wheels are perfect


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (schuss)*

Now I know you are out of it...yeah remove an airbag, good luck collecting insurance if ya get in a wreck..security, removable wheel....I think you just negated all kinds of legal claims, when you hit someone....and the onus is on you....Why would you take a perfectly good looking A6 in beautiful BLACK and turn it into a screwed up mess, putting S6 stickers on an A6 turbo.....what does that prove besides you are goofy? So they put the car on a flatbead, and haul it away.


----------



## THAT DAMN GOOD! (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (CE)*

if he wants to take out his airbag that is his choice... I dont see what the big deal is.







x6 back at ya. You've made your point, move on.


----------



## THAT DAMN GOOD! (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (THAT DAMN GOOD!)*

I have a quick question about the car... Did it come stock with 4lug or was it modified to fit those specific wheels? Cause I have never seen an A6 with 4lug.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (THAT DAMN GOOD!)*

Right, you really think it's YOUR choice, when the insurance company gets done with ya', you will quickly realize, your car is not yours, nor is it's operation., under YOUR control. When reality hits, it will be expensive. When you start ******* with safety devices, and mandated systems etc., you are putting yourrself into legal hell. What a tard.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (THAT DAMN GOOD!)*

4 lugs on an A6, i guess the factory wheels and hubs don't need the 5th lug, nah, they where just extra...Further proof, of curbside engineering gone haywire, and done by the unknowing. Tards, even a Jetta GLX with a VR6 adds the 5th lug over the basic 4 cyl GL...DUH, why would they do that. And putting those super low profile, they look like 35? On An A6 is also dumb, it screws up the ride, screws up the geometry, there is engineering into a car, that can be ruined by a curbside meatball that thinks he knows what he is doing. Nice car, all F'd up. If you are gonna redesgn a car into stupid, do it to a Kia, taking such a beautiful cr, and making it whacked is almost criminal.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

CE... what kinda car do you have? i'll put $20 says you cant touch this "s6"


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

I't's not an S6. I just got an old 98 Jetta GLX, 181,000 miles, and going strong, love it......daughter has an A6 6 speed 2.7 bi-turbo, great car.....Was gonna get a TT for the wife, but she changed her mind, she wil keep her old Passat GLX, runs great, imaculate shape for a 96.....keep the money in the bank for now.. but nah, keep the old one...it's fine. All these retarded add-ons, and aftermarket junk, just detracts from the car..an A6 is a work of art, and he took it and made it into a cartoon. Ya don't put 35 series tires on an A6...that is retarded. I've seen someone do that on a Paethon...how can someone have that kind of money to buy that car, and be that retarded to ruin the ride by putting on the wrong type of tires, thinking they understand the geometry and other factors involved in why the certain size tire is on the car in the first place. Guess those factory engineers just guess on what tires to put on what car


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

i'm done wasting my time with this... dude.. if you dont like the car then thats fine, everyone has dif. tastes.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (2005s4)*

Great looking car! My only gripes are the poor gearbox choice (he passed on the 6-speed option?!) and the poorly placed S6 badge. If he was going to rebadge, why not use the factory badge location?


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (Obelix)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet ride


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my buddies A6 *56k warn* (Obelix)*

i agree with both 'gripes'

_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_poor gearbox choice (he passed on the 6-speed option?!)QUOTE]i agree.. i wish i got the 6speed in the AR everyday.. but when i got the GIAC tranny chip its a bit better.. still not as much fun, but getting closer 


Obelix said:


> If he was going to rebadge, why not use the factory badge location?






Obelix said:


> good catch


----------

